# constipated?



## robo mantis (Oct 4, 2006)

my male chinese mantis (adult) is acting like he is dieing because he isn't moving much and when i try to hand feed him crix he grabs them then throws them against the wall i found this out because i was going to mate him with my last female who looks like she will lay in a week do you think he ate a bad cricket if so can i help him by giving him water? help asap


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2006)

The thing about mantids and especially chinese is they don't live long. Very likely your mantis may be dying of old age. We don't fully understand mantid sickness's so there is probably not much you can do. Spray the enclosure and if he drink then he needed water.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 5, 2006)

i think he died today


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear but it happens. I just don't get to attached to any of them. After all they are insects so they won't be around long.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 5, 2006)

the reason i'm sad is because i was about to mate them  well at least i got one good mated female and she layed a fertile egg


----------

